# Bosch Colt GKF125CE 1.25 base hole pattern



## lucid77 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey guys! I am looking to buy the new Bosch Colt GKF125CE 1.25 and understand it has a 3-hole pattern for the base. I will be mounting this into a premade jign that was made for the original Colt and a few other routers. I have a 1:1 scale pdf of the jig and wanted to see if anyone had information on the hole placement for the 3-hole newest version. A diagram would be awesome, or measurements of the plate and holes. I'm trying to be as informed a possible, without buying another palm router that i may have only limited use for IF it doesn't currently fit this jig.

Thanks!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can have the same issue trying to fit routers to router table insert plates. Since you are building guitars you may want to do inlays at some point and to do that you'll need to get and use at least a couple sizes of guide bushings. You can use the guide bushings and the plastic base plate to locate holes that you drill yourself in some cases.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

New Bosch Colt GKF125CE Router is Coming Soon
https://toolguyd.com/bosch-colt-gkf125ce-router

"Bosch has confirmed that the previous generation Bosch Colt router bases will NOT work with the new GKF125CE router. An optional plunge base will be available in 2018. As hinted by the early product listing, there’s a user-friendly depth-adjustment system, and it has both inch and metric scales, for greater precision."

Here's a picture of the two bases side by side, and here's a website comparing the two in detail. Comparing the Bosch Colt Router GKF125CE to the Older PR20EVS - A Concord Carpenter

Looks to me like you'll have to abandon your accessories or modify some of them at least. You can always pick up the base pattern by getting an accessory base, or at least by taking a piece of clear plastic sheet to a store, laying it on the new Bosch plate and marking the hole locations. This will give you a pattern you can lay directly on your old base to see if you can adapt it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not clear on whether or not you still have the older Colt(?). Or whether it's still functional(?)
If it is, you won't want to be getting rid of it; it's still great for having as a permanently set up router for some specific jobs.


----------

